# dell vostro 1015 no sound



## hiethem (May 31, 2011)

please help me i have no sound 
my os xp sp2


----------



## hiethem (May 31, 2011)

my os


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2011)

You will need these drivers.  Install the chipset driver first.

Chipset - http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=322608

Audio - http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=425660

Card reader - http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=317554


----------

